# WLAN doesn't work

## Deadly Assassin

First I used the WLAN-Stick USR 5421 from U.S.Robotics (0baf:011b) with the 2.6.31-r6 kernel.

Everything worked fine, but this stick can only handle 125Mbits.

I bought a new one with 300Mbits, a DWA-140 Rev. B2 (07d1:3c0a).

I recompiled the kernel several times and used every time another rt driver.

I also tried the stagging drivers, but didn't help.

So I updated my gentoo-sources and tried it again with the kernel version 2.6.34-r1.

Nothing changed it still didn't work. I also tried the legacy driver, but didn't work.

So I recompiled the kernel with the driver for my USR 5421 to search the internet for help,

but also this stick doesn't work with the new kernel version.

My kernelconfig:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/244435/

Thanks for any help.  :Wink: 

----------

## BradN

Here's some info that might help you or others that reply:

Original stick:  US Robotics USR5421

USB ID: 0baf:011b

Chip:  Broadcom 4320 USB WLAN

Driver:  rndis_wlan in kernel 2.6.25+, should be mostly working

Link: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/rndis_wlan

Upgrade stick:  DWA-140 RangeBooster N USB Adapter(rev.B2)

USB ID: 07d1:3c0a

Chip:  rt2800 series (couldn't find exact chip)

Driver: rt2800usb - driver added to kernel in 2009 but was not working well then

Other:  Requires device firmware, see second link

Link: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=5

Link: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/rt2800usb

Can you post related dmesg output when you connect the devices with their drivers available, and then extra output that appears when you run "ifconfig wlan0 up" (replace wlan0 as needed)?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Deadly Assassin,

i had have also lots of trouble get my rt2860 on board wlan chipset working.

I guess the steps you have to go should be simitlar to this one i descibe here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-837374-highlight-.html

beside the fact that you have a USB-Stick, and you heve to download and configure a different firmware.

Much success,

Andy.

----------

## Deadly Assassin

I reinstalled Gentoo a few days ago with my old kernel-config, but only tested it with the DWA-140,

because I thought nothing would be changed, So I tried today the USR 5421 and WLAN worked out of the box.

This was success one.  :Very Happy: 

Later I tried the DWA-140 again and checked the output of 

```
dmesg | grep usb
```

The firmware rt3071.bin was missing. I tried several times the firmwares of the site http://www.ralinktech.com ,

but nothing worked. I didn't find any firmware for rt3071 at this site, so I searched with google. I found a Debian-package, which included the firmware here.

I downloaded the package and put the rt3071.bin firmware to 

```
/lib/firmware
```

.

Now everything works fine.  :Very Happy:  --> Second success for today.  :Wink: 

Thanks for your help.

I hope this thread will help some other guys, too.  :Wink: 

----------

## phil75

Hi

sure it help, i just would find this post earlier

----------

